# Looking for Bat Buddies!



## Ellexi (Sep 28, 2018)

Hi everybody! I?m back at it with another event. I am looking for a specific friend, or friends, to be designated buddies. I just began the event so it?ll take me a little while to earn some bats, but if you would like to work together and trade bats please let me know

PC is 86181274789

If you wanna be buddies, please like and reply to this thread with your in game name so I know to prioritize you with my bats!! Thank you!

Have a spooktacular time everyone! It?s the best time of the year


----------



## lycaena (Sep 28, 2018)

Hii! I’d gladly trade bats with you as I’m trying to be as active as possible for this event. My name is Mel in the game and I already added you


----------



## Ellexi (Sep 28, 2018)

lycaena said:


> Hii! I’d gladly trade bats with you as I’m trying to be as active as possible for this event. My name is Mel in the game and I already added you


Thanks! Great to hear. I have about twenty right now (unfortunately common bats lol the rarer ones are such a pain) but I’ll start getting you some! I appreciate it a bunch


----------



## lycaena (Sep 28, 2018)

Ellexi said:


> Thanks! Great to hear. I have about twenty right now (unfortunately common bats lol the rarer ones are such a pain) but I’ll start getting you some! I appreciate it a bunch



Sure thing! I mostly have common ones rn as well...I hope for the both of us that our catchrates will get better, they’re always pretty annoying haha. I appreciate it too tho


----------



## FlowerChild313 (Sep 28, 2018)

I could use bat buddies! My ID is 06954713763 and my names kimmy!


----------



## Keridwen (Oct 2, 2018)

Hi there! Can I join in?  My in game name is Keri and my number in signature &#55357;&#56459;


----------



## zombiepants (Oct 3, 2018)

Hello, I'd like to trade bats with everyone!  

I added you all and my PC is 0515 4797 539


----------



## koopasta (Oct 4, 2018)

If anyone would be willing to trade Haunting Bats with me to help me get the jumb'o lantern, please add me!

Munna
6265-9021-470


----------

